

"Secret" App Is Becoming Silicon Valley’s New Blind Item - prateekj
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/06/that-secret-app-is-becoming-silicon-valleys-new-blind-item/?utm_campaign=fb&ncid=fb

======
beat
Hmm. Has anyone registered the SillyValleySelfParody.com domain yet?

What's the valuation?

